# Scrivner? Whatever



## Riis Marshall (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello Folks

Promise not to laugh, please.

I work in Microsoft Word 2002. I think it's just fine for me. I can even ignore the wiggly red and green monsters (I've actually come a long way: in 1997 I completed a 220,000 word management book, complete with loads of footnotes and a substantial index on AmiPro. Imagine that!). And that beats by a long shot the Royal portable I used when I started writing (we won't even think about that one).

But I digress. What writing programs do you nice folks use for your work? The one that comes to mind without my doing any research is Scrivner. I assume there are at least several more with similar features.

Thus my question comes down to something like: what, precisely, am I going to get using Scrivner or any other program specifically designed for writers that I don't have with my old reliable Word?

My question isn't based on scepticism or some sort of feeling things were better in the old days, I'm just curious about what might be out there that would be better than what I'm using now.

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2015)

Word 95 when I started writing, and Word 2013 as of right now. 

I pretty much worked my way through every version of Word over the last twenty years, excluding Word 98.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm using Word 2007. It works great for me.


----------



## stevesh (Jun 21, 2015)

Wordpad. It's free. I guess Scrivner is good for stuff other than actual writing, like project and file management, but my writing needs are pretty simple.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have something that works, I wouldn't change it. 

I use Scrivner some (along with Pages), and it's particularly a help to me at the organizational stage. It's a powerful tool, but mostly it does things Word can do, only in a fashion that makes more sense to me than the Microsoft implementation. I don't care to learn how to use all of Word's features, as I already know how do those things in the tools I use. I wouldn't recommend learning another way of doing it if Word works for you, though.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello Folks

Thanks for all your comments.

I don't do much in the way of file management other than I set each chapter up as a separate file just to keep the files smaller. About the only problem with this is if I decide, for example, to change a character's name, I need to go back to every separate file and change it (either that or wait until I've assembled all the chapters into one file).

It seems to work okay for me.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 21, 2015)

I can tell you what I do to keep everything organized. I use excel for my notes and for my characters. I also use it to make notes on future chapters. I also set up as many chapters as possible on word so I don't have to keep scrolling down when I start another writing session. I just click on the chapter I'm working on in the table of contents and I'm there. Anyway that's what works for me.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 21, 2015)

Scrivener is a marvelous writing tool, offering many functions that Word/Whatever either don't do, or are cumbersome (imo). You can keep a master Scrivener file and have separate stories organized as separate documents within the same master file, organized in folders and such. In this way, you can have (for instance) a 2015 Short Stories file, and inside it keep all your stories organized as separate documents. Makes it easy to stay up with all your work if you have lots. It keeps your individual documents organized very well. Some can do this within Word but you have to open separate files that way which I think is inefficient.

Writing a novel? Scrivener keeps everything organized in such a way you can storyboard your excerpts and decide how you want chapters organized and configured so you can change things up very easily without getting lost. It gives you word counts per document, or for the overall project. There are name generators (really powerful ones), you can save your research as entire web pages, and keep all your stuff in a very logical layout. The compose function (where you write) can be made full screen and is beautiful. Many fonts and word-processing options also.

I find Scrivener to be a very helpful tool, intuitive, and well designed. Almost like they designed it for writers! Here's a screenshot... 
View attachment 8743


----------



## Jenwales (Jun 22, 2015)

Scrivener lets you write a book scene by scene and chapter by chapter. In Word it's one big document, but in Scrivener it's a folder with multiples documents. You can put your research on there and notes. You can view your novel secenes on a corkboard with notecards and that allows you to move your scenes around (I'm sure people do this offline).
I started using it and bought it was I was doing NaNoWrimo because it's easier to just write scenes that are not in order and to keep eveything in one place. Then you can put it all together into Word if you want. You can create templates for things like a character profile. There's a lot on there. I still use Word for short stories but I don't know why as you can do it on Scrivener. 
It's worth a free trial to see what works for you. I just find that with Word you have to write in a linear fashion and it does not help you to be organised. Scrivener does. Check out the videos on their website it's quite good


----------



## KellInkston (Jul 10, 2015)

If you always _always_ save your work after each session, keep using word- never trust it to pull through for you, I've lost whole chapters that way- even using the modern, cloud-backed version, if even one of the programs that helps back it up goes awry, you're in danger and it may not even tell you.

I changed to scrivener in the middle of my seventh novel, and I'm loving it- also it's just $20 which is better than word. I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 21, 2016)

I've found that Scrivener is an extremely helpful tools for writers, as it allows the writer to keep all their research and notes together in place where there can flick between notes and research when needed without having to switch between screens and programs. It also has all the functions that word does and many more. There are also other functions to the program such as formating stories into publication format etc... I used scrivenor when writing my own short story for my dissertation and found that my writing was more detailed and concise than I had ever writen before. I would highly recomend this software for any writer no matter if they are writing fiction or non-fiction. Hope this helps


----------



## ppsage (Jan 21, 2016)

For me scrivener's file management (directory tree, basically) on call in the same window, is the attraction. I'd say, if hard copy presentation is a big concern, stick with word.


----------



## Matador33 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think others have detailed what scrivener can do already so I won't add to much to the discussion about it other than I use it for mostly organization. I don't like typing straight into Scrivener though, and started out typing in word and then transferring it into my Scrivener. However, lately I have been using Google Docs over Word, it is extremely similar as far as format and features as word, but also lets me access any documents I'm working on anywhere and on any device, as long as I have a wifi connection. Often times I will write using Google Docs on my phone during my breaks at work, edit it using Google Docs on my laptop at home, and then organize/structure it in my Scrivener master file.


----------



## krishan (Mar 20, 2016)

I use OpenOffice Writer, which is free and generally every bit as good as Word. Scrivener looks interesting, but I've found alternate ways to do almost everything it does. It might be nice to have all of those tools in once place, but for the moment I'm not sold on it.


----------



## sigmadog (Mar 28, 2016)

First off, I have to say that I collect software like Charlie Sheen collects STD's. 

Being on a Mac, I've used Pages for some writing (don't care for it). I've used Mellel for years and it has some good outlining features and other helpful things for writers -it's what I use for blog posts and short stories. I've also used BBEdit a bit for writing even though it's main strength is for coding. 

Now that I'm trying to write more long form, I've added Scrivener to my collection. I've only used it a little at this point but I love it's organizational features, and the flexibility (I can switch from outline to corkboard instantly depending on my need), being able to separate notes, background, and other research from the main story. It looks like an amazing tool. Plus, it can export to eBook formats.


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 2, 2016)

krishan said:


> I use OpenOffice Writer, which is free and generally every bit as good as Word. Scrivener looks interesting, but I've found alternate ways to do almost everything it does. It might be nice to have all of those tools in once place, but for the moment I'm not sold on it.



YES
I use OpenOffice and it does everything I want it to do.I highly recommend it,it;s just as good as Word


----------



## Book Cook (Apr 5, 2016)

If I could just get myself to write consistently, I'd have no qualms with writing in a notebook. The carpal tunnel would be worth it.


----------



## Marstouria (Jun 30, 2016)

I use the Novel Factory for all my writing. It's particularly for plotting and outlining and for those that are first learning to write. It's not as heavily featured as Scrivener, but it's much easier to start using right away.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jun 30, 2016)

What are the comparisons + / - between Scrivner and Novel Factory?


----------



## Rookish (Jun 30, 2016)

FocusWriter for linux-based systems is used by me. Aesthetically it is quite nifty, thought I am yet to discover whether it has advanced functionalities for more serious projects. 

Screenshot, for the curious or the bored:

http://i.imgur.com/V9hPVjz.jpg


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 30, 2016)

Rookish said:


> FocusWriter for linux-based systems is used by me. Aesthetically it is quite nifty, thought I am yet to discover whether it has advanced functionalities for more serious projects.
> 
> Screenshot, for the curious or the bored:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/V9hPVjz.jpg



Looks very simple. I assume you can change the work area from dark to light background with dark text? Typing on a dark background makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Rookish (Jun 30, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> Looks very simple. I assume you can change the work area from dark to light background with dark text? Typing on a dark background makes my eyes hurt.



The appearance is quite tweakable, with default themes included ('old school' green on black, white paper on wooden desk etc. etc.)

Otherwise, yes, it's very basic with mostly text alignment and style as additional features.

For typing, it pleases me greatly. But if I were ever to do larger pieces, editing with scrivner or a similar port will probably be a mandatory step.


----------



## Marstouria (Jul 27, 2016)

MzSnowleopard said:


> What are the comparisons + / - between Scrivner and Novel Factory?



The Novel Factory has more of a strict structure, compared to Scrivener's more flexible, customisable structure.

The Novel factory has set tabs for keeping planning, characters, scenes (with various drafts), locations etc. The each section has areas for the relevant information, e.g. planning has places for premise, story sketleton, short synopsis, long synopsis, etc and the character section allows you to add character files and fill in details about their basic info, motivation and all that.

It could do with more customisation options, but those are on the way.

I would say Scrivener has a lot more features, but the Novel Factory is much easier to use from the moment you open it. It also includes a Roadmap - a step by step guide to writing a novel - which is optional, of course : )

Hope that helps!


----------



## Eric Romano (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been on Google docs for a while now, but Word 2010 is still better I'd say.


----------



## Marstouria (Jan 16, 2017)

Just wanted to add: I also use Scapple - which is made by the same dudes as Scrivener, and is basically a digital white board / post it notes - type thing. I find it really useful for putting down plot points and shifting them around.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 2, 2017)

This will probably paint me in a horrible light but....


I'm currently writing most of my stuff in wattpad (an app). I've started something like 10+ short stories and novella's on it, telling myself I'm going to publish them. I never do but I'm currently working on something very promising...haha. 

My first novella (unfinished) I wrote in 10th grade using some free software I got off a $50 netbook bought from china. The keyboard must have been 1/3 the size of a normal one but boy did I have fun with that story. 

I like the app because I can write on my computer but if I'm stuck somewhere with nothing but my phone for company I can whip out my story and proof-read or add a bit. 

When I have my computer I like to copy/paste pieces into the hemingwayapp website for proofing. 

I back up most of my writing by copy/pasting chapters into a text editor called Sublime...which isn't meant for writers in the slightest but shhh.


----------



## moderan (Mar 3, 2017)

I use Word, various flavors. The only other programs I use are Sigil and Calibre for making ebooks and the various art programs for designing covers. I've found that I don't need external programs to organize my things. Novel chapters are treated as short stories in my universe, where a themed collection is the norm. So I have a collection of folders on my various desktops, that get copied into dropbox and hardcopied for the file cabinet.
Anything else gets cumbersome and detracts from productivity. YMMV.


----------



## Sam (Mar 3, 2017)

moderan said:


> I use Word, various flavors. The only other programs I use are Sigil and Calibre for making ebooks and the various art programs for designing covers. I've found that I don't need external programs to organize my things. Novel chapters are treated as short stories in my universe, where a themed collection is the norm. So I have a collection of folders on my various desktops, that get copied into dropbox and hardcopied for the file cabinet.
> Anything else gets cumbersome and detracts from productivity. YMMV.



Love Calibre. One of my favourite programs of all time. 

I've used Sigil in the past, as well.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 3, 2017)

Wrote my first novel using an Android tablet with Word 2016 and a bluetooth keyboard. 

My laptop has Word 2016. I use it for school work more than anything.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 7, 2017)

BTW for people with dyslexia or any reading or writing difficulties such as myself or maybe someone who would need it such as kunox (who has some issues and I wish to help with their problems). I recommend word nowadays. Because it has a reading and highlighting as it is read out loud mode. What I mean is text to speech, and it highlights words as it reads. That is a multisensory approach. I don't feel bad for ginger. I wish scrivener had that. I will post it as feedback to the creators. Google in youtube to find out how since it is a little difficult to explain. But this visual tutorial in youtube should explain how to do it or go about it.


----------



## Bayview (Oct 7, 2017)

For those of you using Open/Libre Office - have you gotten to the editing stage, yet? Does it work with the "track changes" feature if your editor is working in Word?


----------



## MPhillip (Oct 16, 2017)

Alert - Zombie Thread.  Sorry, but bringing this one up again might bring out some new information.

Microsoft Word is my go-to word processor, and I use the version available when I buy a new computer.  Office adds a couple hundred bucks to the computer's price, but it's worth the extra cost to have a word processor that produces files used almost universally.

I occasionally download and play with trial versions of Scrivener but haven't been able to use it as effectively as Word.  I love the index cards and file tree that conglomerates most research and notes in one place on screen for easy access.  Price is double what it was in 2015, but it can be purchased for half price if a user participates in NaNoWriMo this year, and writes the full 50K words in November.

When it comes to tapping at the keys and writing something, Word and Scrivener do the same thing, and both have their own edition of "...for Dummies". My primary reason for sticking with Word is that its output is immediately usable by nearly all professions to which I might submit the end product.


----------



## Wannabee2 (May 19, 2019)

1951 Royal Quiet Deluxe


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Sep 16, 2020)

I tried to use Scrivener,
I found myself badly, too complicated.
I use Open Office.
In a page I write the story, in another page write notes.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Sep 19, 2020)

I tried the program years ago.
I'm trying it these days.
I saw that the version has been updated.
I fell in love.
I had started a nonsense short story to test the program.
It has become a real story.
I'm collecting the money, I'm buying it.
It's beautiful.


----------



## apocalypsegal (Oct 4, 2020)

I started out in Word. It was what I had. I later switched to yWriter, which is great for organizing. Notes, ideas, bits and pieces that went with a story. Or ended up not going with a story.  I switched to Scrivener because it compiles in addition to all the organizing stuff, which saved me time and effort with anything longer than a short story. I had a nice template set up in Word for shorts. I don't use a lot of the things Scrivener has, like the snapshot thing. If I change something, delete words, I generally just let them go. If I really think I might want them, I copy and paste into another text document. (And there's tons of stuff just sitting there, never to see the light of day.)

Anyway, different things work for different people. We are not the same creature, and some things just seem to "click" for us that might not work the same for someone else. Try different program, different methods (outline, don't outline), until something fits.

(I know it was a zombie thread, but it's roaming at the moment.)


----------



## stony (Nov 17, 2020)

My main writing tool is Notebook.ai. It's an extremely robust world building tool but also has a adequate writing element to it as well.  It's subscription based at $9 a month but totally worth it for me. Also, it's free to try and you keep access to everything you've created previously if you decide to stop paying. Basically the world building part gives you very detailed, customizable templates for creating characters and scenes. However, if you are a fantasy/scifi writer, there are templates for everything else you can think of including locations, items, creatures, governments, languages, magics, planets, races, and traditions.

 This is a cloud based application so you just go to notebook.ai from any internet connection and your work is saved within your login. This is a huge advantage for me over Scrivener which isn't as friendly to those of us who like to work from multiple devices. (especially if you're not a MAC user)

In addition to what I've already said, the writing tool comes with an AI that will analyze your writing and give you all kinds of information like readability scores, word usage and sentence structure. The AI will also recognize pronouns within your writing and will allow you to either create a character/place/item template and link it or you can just link a previously created template if it already exists. 

There is also a collaborative element that allows you to easily share and connect with other users on the site if you so desire.

I HIGHLY recommend checking it out. Especially if you are a fantasy/scifi writer but anyone who write fiction would benefit. 

The greatest part is the developers are motivated in improving this tool. I've been using it a little over a year and the improvements they've made since have been amazing. And because it's cloud based, the new features are just available once you login. You don't have to wait for a new software version to come out before you can update (like scrivener).


----------

